# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Настройка Exchange 2007 EWS в Snow Leopard

## SDA

С момента перехода с Windows на MacOS X я (@ctrld) постоянно испытывал чувство незавершённости. И вроде замена всему привычному софту есть, но для работы нужен доступ в почту Microsoft Exchange, и ничего с этим поделать нельзя. Причём доступен единственный альтернативный вариант доступа кроме внутреннего протокола Exchange — OWA, а его клиент Mail в Leopard перестал понимать (в Tiger была возможность работы с OWA (Outlook Web Access), а Leopard начал требовать соединения через IMAP, но такой возможности у меня не было). Начиная с Exchange 2007 OWA перобразовался в EWS (Exchange Web Services).

Ситуация была обидной вдвойне, потому что iPod Touch нормально доступался к почте через EWS, а ставить в виртуальной машине Windows с Outlook мне не хотелось. Из доступных рабочих вариантов ещё оставался Microsoft Entourage, но он мне во-первых не нравился, а во-вторых для работы с Exchange версия «Home and Student Edition» не подходила, и платить $399.95 из своего кармана по крайней мере расточительно.

В итоге я долгое время работал с почтой Exchange вне рабочего места исключительно с iPod Touch.

И вот при представлении Snow Leopard бальзам пролился на мою душу заявленной поддержкой Exchange. Как только у меня появилась первая Developer Preview-версия Snow Leopard, я её поставил, убедился, что Exchange 2007 EWS в Mail работает, и стал ждать релиза, продолжая использовать iPod Touch. Вышел релиз, и вот я потихоньку переехал на Mac OS X в качестве основной системы, и теперь почти не использую Windows.
дальше http://macosworld.ru/?p=5021#more-5021

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

